#ubuntu-ph 2011-03-28
<kidsodateless> all, good morning!
#ubuntu-ph 2011-03-29
<zeroseven0183> boooossshhhh!
#ubuntu-ph 2011-03-30
<kidsodateless_> all, Magandang Gabi
<zakame> hi hi
<zakame> trying out natty alpha-3 now :)
#ubuntu-ph 2011-03-31
<ljsoftnet> hello people
<zeroseven0183> wers, how's the GNOME.Asia event?
<wers> zeroseven0183, good good
<wers> nice to be with these guys
<wers> nakaka-starstruck, actually. haha
<zeroseven0183> Ayos
<zeroseven0183> So main topic ba is GNOME 3?
<epal> bat paa ung logo ng gnome hehehe
#ubuntu-ph 2011-04-01
<wers> GNOME 3.0 delayed. Again. http://www.gnome.org/press/releases/2011-04-gnome-3.0-rescheduled.html
<wers> sry guys
<ljsoftnet> magandang gabi sa inyo
#ubuntu-ph 2011-04-02
<superproxy> hello
<beetlebee> weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
#ubuntu-ph 2011-04-03
<beetlebee> weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
#ubuntu-ph 2012-03-26
<nhatz> waaaaaaaaaazzzzzzzzzzzzzaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
#ubuntu-ph 2013-03-25
<Jinxzs> hello
<Jinxzs> pa help
#ubuntu-ph 2016-03-30
<daspork> <--- Cebu City
